# 1911 guide rod



## 45man (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi
for every one that carries a 1911 what do use fro guide system and why?

GI guide rod, Two piece full length or the full length one piece? :smt023


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

GI rod on all my 5" guns. It's easier to take apart, there's no real benefit of a FLGR unless it's a Sprinco, Hart's Recoil Reducer or tungsten rod, etc. 

A one piece guide rod won't make a gun shoot any more accurate, a two piece guide rod can come apart on you and fly down range when firing. A regular stainless rod doesn't offer enough weight to reduce muzzle flip. IMHO it's a wasted expense to add one, and a feature that does nothing but offer an excuse for infalted prices on some models.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

My pistol came with a one piece full length guide rod. I like it but, like was said above, I don't think it makes any real diffrence.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Just something else someone thought up for you to spend your money on.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

People go both ways on the guide rod issue. I have them with both full length and GI and both work well.If I use a full length I like the one piece more. I don't like needing additional tools to take my weapons down. The two piece are supposed ot be easier but needing a tool to get it apart is a pain to me. But..Different strokes and all.


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

GI guide rod all the way. AFAIC the only thing a full length guide rod acomplishes is it makes you use a tool to take the pistol down.

Tex


----------



## DoubleAction (Nov 8, 2009)

*Colt's Officer's ACP 
*​
The one I have is the round top nickel plated carbon steel version. I've modified the recoil system, trigger action, installed a Smith-Alexander Magazine Well, Dual Crimped front Millet Sight, Millet Rear sight adjusted to POA at 15 yards, King's Heavy Barrel Bushing, Cominolli Frame Saver Rod with dual shok buffers, a tapered extended thumb safety, and Wilson Combat's Drop In Grip Safety to preserve the original factory nickel finish.





































*Cominolli Frame Saver, Dual Buffer, Guide Rod*


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

2 piece FLGR. My gun came with it, and even after 2k+ rounds, it hasn't flown out yet.


----------

